# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  آپلود عکس با ویژوال بیسیک

## hamid_sos

میخواستم بدونم میشه با ویژوال بیسیک عکسی رو آپلود کرد؟ :کف کرده!: 
اگه کسی سورسی بزاره ممنون میشم  :تشویق:

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط hamid_sos


میخواستم بدونم میشه با ویژوال بیسیک عکسی رو آپلود کرد؟
اگه کسی سورسی بزاره ممنون میشم 



دوست عزیز لطفا یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بدید . 

عکس رو کجا می خواین آپلود کنید ؟ 



باتشکر احسان 
*

----------


## hamid_sos

تو پرشین گیگ

----------


## r0ot$harp

*دوست عزیز من با پرشین گیگ ور می رم ببینم چی کار می شه کرد !!! خبر رو به شما می دم . 






باتشکر احسان 
*

----------


## hamid_sos

ببینید منظور من اینه که میشه یه برنامه درست کرد که وقتی طرف برنامه رو اجرا کنه عکس های پوشه 
My Pictures سیستمش رو آپلود کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ 
اگه از دوستان کسی راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.

----------


## javid_debugger

منم دونبال این جواب بودم ولی کسی به من کمک نکرد!!!!!

----------


## hamid_sos

کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

یکی از راههای شما برای اینکار استفاده از winsock و ارسال اطلاعات به نت هست.
که فکر کنم آقا احسانم داره درباره پرشین گیگ جستجو میکنه که باید از چه روشی استفاده کنه.
درباره winsock و Get و Post جستجو کنید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

اگه بخوابم به یک افتپی (FTP)انتقال بدیم چطوری میشه اینکار کرد

----------


## iranmdp

دوستان عزیز جواب تو سایت plant هست فقط تو سرچش یک جوستجو بکنید ، من خودم اونو دانلود کردم اگه پیداش نکردین در خدمت هستیم  :متفکر:

----------


## sali444

سلام.
فک کنم این کارتو بکونه.
http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread135542.html
http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread135542.html

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب میشه ادرس کامل سایت و فایلم بزارید شدید بهش احتیاج پیدا کردم

----------


## ameri110

اتفاقا من هم دنبال همین هستم
و به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید از وب بروزر استفاده کنم
اما مشکل اینجاست که نمیشه از طریق وب بروزر به باکس از نوع file (در اچ تی ام ال) اطلاعات فرستاد
اگه کسی چیزی به فکرش رسید بگه

----------


## ameri110

من برناممو با استفاده از اف تی پی و کامپوننت msinet درست کردم
امیدوارم شما هم موفق شید

----------

